
NES.css: 8-bit style CSS framework - theBashShell
https://github.com/nostalgic-css/NES.css
======
schappim
This was previously posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18557861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18557861)

~~~
minimaxir
Legit impressed it lasted that long without a Nintendo C&D.

~~~
scrollaway
You cannot C&D art style. They're not using copyrighted assets or names. "NES"
isn't trademarked either and the project claims no affiliation to Nintendo.

~~~
koboll
"NES" is trademarked. And they are using copyrighted assets, from Mario and
Pokemon.

~~~
scrollaway
"NES" is not trademarked, outside of "oils and essential oils".
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:hhi...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:hhioq9.2.15)

You're thinking of Nintendo Entertainment System.
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:hhi...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:hhioq9.4.2)

Happy to be proven wrong if you can find the matching one.

As for the copyrighted assets… where? In the demo? Those aren't in the code
FWICS. (Edit: and as tptacek says, they're not original assets either, which
makes this a similar scenario as having a github logo in an icon font)

~~~
hcs
Heh, apparently Nintendo did have NES, but it was cancelled in 2016:

[http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=74013303&caseType=SERIAL_N...](http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=74013303&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch)

~~~
scrollaway
Interesting! I only looked at live trademarks, explains how I missed that.

And I still don't know why the hell people are downvoting this whole thread
without providing any actual retort…

------
themodelplumber
Cool. These are always fun. I'd love to see a list of the more unique CSS
frameworks like this. For example, I also like BOOTSTRA.386:

[https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386](https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386)

------
MikeTheGreat
It would be great to see screenshots / example files in the repo.

~~~
amanzi
Home page with working examples linked to in the repo: [https://nostalgic-
css.github.io/NES.css/](https://nostalgic-css.github.io/NES.css/) (looks
great!)

~~~
MikeTheGreat
That is awesome! Thanks for posting!

------
crispytx
Totally going to use this on the PhaserJS project I'm doing for work!

------
rafaelvasco
Wow looks great. I'll be using it in my projects.

------
matte_black
Someone should make a twitter clone in this NES style. Might be more peaceful
and fun to read. Good exercise for a CS student just starting out.

